
Hyperleveldb - ray6080
http://hackingdistributed.com/2013/06/17/hyperleveldb/
======
throwaway2016a
It's interesting that one of the most popular uses of LevelDB is in Bitcoin
(and its forks) and it isn't mentioned in this article. Especially since there
are so many other bitcoin articles on this site.

